# 7-string licks



## Art (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi, these are some 7-string licks Jean-Do Leonelli and me ("7-4-2") have written for www.InstrumentalCase.com 

http://instrumentalcase.com/742Licks.aspx

You can also read the interview:

http://instrumentalcase.com/742.aspx

I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Stretchnutz (Mar 11, 2007)

AWESOME!!
Those are some great warm-up licks!!


----------



## Chris (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 11, 2007)

Nice licks.

Pretty cool site too...


----------

